# Xigmatek Elysium



## Darksaber (Apr 17, 2011)

Xigmatek is growing up and so are their cases. The company has made a name for themselves with their extensive entry- and mid-range enclosures, but the Elysium is not only their first full tower chassis, but it is their first HPTX capable case as well. Let's see if the Elysium is victorious in offering an appropriate resting place of the biggest and fastest hardware out there.

*Show full review*


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Darksaber.

I would add as not so good features:

- Breath slits in windowed panel without dust filters and looking like a mere inspiration, not useful.
- Top connections 'box' looks like an afterthought, seen from the side. A too frequent solution.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 25, 2011)

What a beast! Can't get any better than this at the moment for the price! It is has all the features you'd expect for the price mark it comes with but with the bonus of the sheer size of the case, the extra expansion slots and the SR-2 compatibility. This one looks like a winner.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

good review. Fix this mistake on intro page:   "This chassis *is can hold* XL-ATX and HPTX boards, making it one of three such cases on the market today."


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> Thank you Darksaber.
> 
> I would add as not so good features:
> 
> ...



Hi erixx,

The breath slits are not as bad as you may think, besides the chassis has enough open areas, so dust will get in there in the long run,

aso for the top connections box: I have seen the chassis at a various stages of development over the last year (behind closed doors), the top box was always part of it


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice job Dark....  I don't see a reset button is this something that is fading from cases these days?


----------



## Vancha (Apr 25, 2011)

Urlyin said:


> Nice job Dark....  I don't see a reset button is this something that is fading from cases these days?



It's the button on the far-right of the I/O.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2011)

does anyone else do reviews besides darksaber? i mean your review is great but it would be nice to see other people doing reviews and not you hoarding them


----------



## ERazer (Apr 25, 2011)

im actually liking this case, i can slap in two 360 rads


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 25, 2011)

God damn it, I buy the HAF X and now this comes out, I hate you Xigmatek lol


----------



## Sanhime (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the slits were design for passive exhaust, I could be wrong.
Does the side panel 200mm fan and front panel have dust filter, or is it just a mesh? 
How loud is the fan?  They look like Coolermaster 200mm fan.  Do you think they are better or worse than the CM's?
How are the casters?  Are they cheap?
Xigmatek should make a slightly smaller version for people who want all the features but are not planning on going HPTX.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 26, 2011)

The HAF series just got smacked down, time for Coolermaster to stop recycling that chassis and do something innovative again. Excellent work Xigmatek.

Only a few things I would change about this case before retail:

(1) connectors for the hot-swap SATA bay should be right-angled and thus not interfere with the topmost 5.25" bay
(2) add 1 or 2 more grommets in left side of top PSU plate to allow for easier routing of USB 3.0 cables and prevent said cables from obstructing rear fan's airflow

Apart from that, it pretty much has everything.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 26, 2011)

While I can't say it looks amazing, it doesn't look horrible either, and with everything you get for 170 dollars, that pretty hard to ignore. Would like to see one in person though.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, first thing I'd do after buying this case is replace the 4-in-3 modules with 2 of these: http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...dex=285&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=71&g=f

I hope Xigmatek will supply to SA but I doubt it.


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 26, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone else do reviews besides darksaber? i mean your review is great but it would be nice to see other people doing reviews and not you hoarding them



Haha, I just have to respond to this 

Yes - other people do reviews: mlee49, W1zzard, crmaris, bta...I just do a lot of them, since I have been with TPU for years, know many in the industry and thus can review things. TPU has one of the largest amount of case reviews out there - which I am proud to say is partially because of my work.

And FYI: This sample had to go back to Xigmatek after review  So I am by no means hoarding ^^

cheers
DS


----------



## Sanhime (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Darksaber, could you kindly address these questions? Thank you.    >.>



Sanhime said:


> I think the slits were design for passive exhaust, I could be wrong.
> Does the side panel 200mm fan and front panel have dust filter, or is it just a mesh?
> How loud is the fan?  They look like Coolermaster 200mm fan.  Do you think they are better or worse than the CM's?
> How are the casters?  Are they cheap?
> Xigmatek should make a slightly smaller version for people who want all the features but are not planning on going HPTX.


----------



## Anisotonic (May 3, 2011)

the whole thing feels like a homage to the first model of CM Stacker to me, which is still my case since '05. back then I said I wouldn't change it until 2014 but this might make me change my mind. superb case...


----------



## iiee (May 9, 2011)

Can a dual bay 5.25" device be installed without having to damage the case? I notice each bay has separators/supporters between them.  They are small in size compared to the Cubitek one.

Why is weight marked as N/A?


----------



## Darksaber (May 9, 2011)

iiee said:


> Can a dual bay 5.25" device be installed without having to damage the case? I notice each bay has separators/supporters between them.  They are small in size compared to the Cubitek one.
> 
> Why is weight marked as N/A?



No weight was given at the time of review.

It depends on the dual bay device. If it has little grooves, then yes, of not then no.  The Elysium does have little seperators/supporters for each drive bay.

cheers
DS


----------



## iiee (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply  

One more question, what is the exact gap between back of mainboard tray and right panel? for cable management behind. 

This case is really nice, too bad not fully Aluminium and the side panel fan spot cannot be replaced with transparent panel. Esata port is not powered, kind of useless. Only 10 slots, would be nice if 11 like V2120X.

Other than that, this case is really good.  I hope it come to my place, I have been waiting for HPTX casing for long.  V2120X is good except for the redundant front cover...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 10, 2011)

That was the dumbest review ive seen in awhile. Who takes a case thats made for an SR2 or UD9 and puts a standard board in it? If the reviewer had half a brain he would see what im saying is true


----------



## Vancha (May 10, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> That was the dumbest review ive seen in awhile. Who takes a case thats made for an SR2 or UD9 and puts a standard board in it? If the reviewer had half a brain he would see what im saying is true


So if I bought this case and put a standard board in it, would that make what you're saying wrong? Either way, you just performed the internet equivalent of kicking over a sand-castle.


----------



## iiee (May 10, 2011)

I am looking for this case with normal ATX mainboard, so what is wrong?

There are many things that can be done with the additional 3 slots and i like the space.  If i were to use SR2 then I won't buy this case but go for Lian Li because it offers 11 slots.  I need more empty slots.


----------



## Sanhime (Jun 3, 2011)

Xigmatek website says this tower is 24 inches in height.  I'm assuming that is without casters.  What's the height of the tower with the casters?  Looks like the casters attach to the frame and not the feet, so we can scratch half an inch off.


----------



## Hexsor (Mar 30, 2012)

@Darksaber

Thank you for this extended review. I like it a lot. I`m purcahsing SR-2 and had already ordered this case. Can you please tell me if two Corsair H100 radiators will fit on the top side of the case when I remove the cover ? On Corsairs site they got :

Radiator Dimensions : 122mm x 275mm x 27mm

and in the review you have :

This has been placed above the top vents which can be used for fans or radiator of up to 420 mm size

so if this is correct I`ll need 550mm space to put them side to side on the top wall of the case and since I got 420 mm space it will not be enough. Is this the case here - can you confirm please. Also if this is so I got the idea to purcahse one H100 and one H80. Plan to use the H80 on CPU 0 which got ventilation hole in the back and I can mount additional fan for it and place the radiator on the rear side as for notmal PC  and use the H100 on CPU1 and have the radiator for it on the top. 

Also can you comment how good the air flow is with the platic cover on the top ? Also Do you think it is good idea to purchase dust filters for this case since you mentinoed there are  a lof of holes in it? Will I be able to effectively protect it with dust filters and if so how to handle the top side best ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

